# Law of rented property.



## Userdavid (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

I wonder if anybody can advise me concerning the Portuguese law concerning "old rents" in Portugal? It seems that it is almost impossible for a landlord to increase "old rents" up to a modern equitable value, with the result that the property goes into "rack and ruin" because the rents cannot cover the expenses.

If anybody can point me in the direction of a good solicitor who knows his stuff, I would be most grateful.

Yours faithfully,


David


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Its very hard to increase the rental oñ a property if the people renting have been in there for a long time and only pay a small rent, if you are in the middle of buying a property with a sitting tennant, then you can try to get the seller to get the renters to agree to an increase, before you buy, or try to get them to leave, if they dont want to leave or pay more rent its very hard to force them, the law is on thier side. most lawyers will be able to advise you on these laws.


----------

